# more thieving swines



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Came home from work and someone's pinched my wheelie bin, seriously who steals a fucking wheelie bin... :-|


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I had this but it turned out next door took it by mistake, if you phone the council they'll send you out a new one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

spaceplace said:


> I had this but it turned out next door took it by mistake, if you phone the council they'll send you out a new one


If there like Hartlepool they will charge you £40 for it :evil:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

My next door neighbour, where I used to live, stole my wheelie bin. I could see it over the wall from my back bedroom window and she'd even had the cheek to put a big plant pot on top to hide the door numbers I'd stuck on. I knocked on her door and she just said "Oh, is it about your bin? Someone's taken mine, I'll just have to go and empty the rubbish I've put in it and I'll leave it out, I'm going to have to pay for a new one now." I think she expected me to say "It's OK, you keep it then" :x


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Came home from work and someone's pinched my wheelie bin, seriously who steals a fucking wheelie bin... :-|


I have your bin.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

could you give it back please?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Came home from work and someone's pinched my wheelie bin, seriously who steals a fucking wheelie bin... :-|
> ...


That makes you a has bin. :roll:

And if the bin was full it was a Laden Bin.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I's bin there. Someone took mine a while back. I searched up and down the road presuming someone had taken it by mistake (which has happened before).

I even considered a ripple effect where everyone takes in next door's by mistake. Sure enough, there was one left out up the road but all were accounted for.

The council delivered another one free of charge I'm glad to say.

I have noticed someone with about five bins since ..... suspicious [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

One of my neighbours once came over asking if I knew where her green bin has gone? No, sorry, didn't know.

A week later she told me some other neighbour had borrowed it. In our road we have something in place that might be called "use any bin, any bin at all, if yours is full"; just on this occasion the bin men wheeled her empty bin onto someone else's drive ..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Phoned the council they are replacing it FOC. 
I will be able to see who took it if they ever put it out. It's a lighter green colour than the rest and had a melted bit on the lid where I sat a red hot nut that I ground off a sized track rod end 

But I have a suspicion the wee bastards that had a bonfire going in the park at the end of the street used it as a wheelbarrow for getting wood, I noticed my 6x2s that I use to get the car on the ramps are missing too. :roll: 
I imagine it became part of said bonfire when they were finished with it.


----------



## jaynemc (Jul 18, 2011)

Liking the story Brian 

Just looked at your progress thread - those exhaust bits in the 1st 3 pics look amazing - does the wife not object to parts of the car in the house? My other half used to complain when I kept my cement mixer in the dining room! Well I had nowhere else to keep it at the time + was renovating a few properties hence the requirement for such an essential piece of kit!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jaynemc said:


> Liking the story Brian
> 
> Just looked at your progress thread - those exhaust bits in the 1st 3 pics look amazing - does the wife not object to parts of the car in the house? My other half used to complain when I kept my cement mixer in the dining room! Well I had nowhere else to keep it at the time + was renovating a few properties hence the requirement for such an essential piece of kit!


Nah she's not too bothered........ just don't tell her about the stuff in the dishwasher :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

We have no bins. The council just chuck some bin bags on the driveway every few months. 
We had a generic letter from the council recently saying there was a report of rats in the area. I wonder why?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

wheelie bins are pikey shopping trolleys.
my shed was done over and they dumped the bin contents on the drive before filling it with their/my booty.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> > I had this but it turned out next door took it by mistake, if you phone the council they'll send you out a new one
> ...


You could buy Hartlepool for £40 can't you?


----------

